# Quarryville, Pa Jellystone Cg



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone know who these outbackers are on the Yogi Bear CG website?

http://www.jellystonepa.com/resort.html#Water

scroll to top of page

If you're a member what did you think of the CG? (probably a dumb question since they put your smiling faces on their website)
We're looking forward to our first trip there to visit my grandparents. Kind of disappointed that the water park opening has been delayed two weeks after we're gone.







I'm sure we'll have fun regardless.

Just thought it was cool to see some outbackers having fun on a CG's website.

Brad


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't know, but they look happy!

Good catch on the picture.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry.....Double post.

BTW, wish I had the delete button available.

Mark


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh, we're going mid-June, I hope the water area's opened then, let's hope we get the first w/e - nice & clean!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We live about 5miles from the campground. We camped there about 10 years ago but have not been there since. They did just put in that waterpark and it really raised up the prices. I think it is about 80 a night during the week and 100 on the weekends... that is alot. My dhs granddaughter wants to go there camping,, we might try to get in a few days at the end of the season when the rates drop. Have fun. I might just go and take a ride thru the Cg to check it out.


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

We stayed there last year for a night or two. It was okay. It was before their new water park. It's a great location is you want to tour the Lancaster area. We have friends nearby, so we pretty much just parked the camper and spent all our time with friends.


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

We're going there in July. Hope the water park is open by then otherwise we'll have some unhappy campers on our hands. I hope it lives up to the jellystone in Luray where we stayed last year. They also had a water slide and the kids had a great time there.

We checked out the reviews on RVParkreviews.com and they weren't that bad.


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Better call and make sure water park is open- we were supposed to go this weekend and got an email saying it wasn't ready........


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We tent camped there 6 years ago, it was nice and clean but haven't been back yet since we have the TT. We are staying at the Hagerstown Md. Jellystone park in July which has the water park and something new this year. ( Laser Tag ) Looking forward to it since our site is right across from the water park.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Drew said:


> Better call and make sure water park is open- we were supposed to go this weekend and got an email saying it wasn't ready........


We got back yesterday evening from Jellystone CG. Although the water park wasn't open we still enjoyed ourselves. We're used to State and National Park CG's so there was still alot going on for us. I think they messed up when they put an exact date on the park opening. They would have been better off saying the park will open Summer 2008. I will say that once the park is open it looks like it will be alot of fun. Our main reason for going was to visit with my grandparents who live in the retirement home a few miles away, so as unfortunate as the water park not opening was, it wasn't a deal breaker. I was very impressed with the camp sites. They all seemed to be a good size, very well shaded, and overall well kept. There were quite a few sites where campers were kept full time and the owners come most weekends. All were very friendly and made great weekend neighbors. We will certainly camp there again next time we visit my grandparents. We received an e-mail when we got home from the CG staff containing discounts for future visits due to water park not being open and inclement weather on Saturday, which I thought was decent of them.

Brad


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> We tent camped there 6 years ago, it was nice and clean but haven't been back yet since we have the TT. We are staying at the Hagerstown Md. Jellystone park in July which has the water park and something new this year. ( Laser Tag ) Looking forward to it since our site is right across from the water park.


Jellystone in Hagerstown is one of our favorite campgrounds. We stayed there during Memorial Day weekend and are staying there during Labor Day weekend too. We like Luray too, but we like this one better. It is flater, has more to do, and I feel is better organized.


----------

